# Macon/Kirksville, MO



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

We just purchased a one room cabin and 30 acres between Macon and Kirksville. It looks like the area is pretty rural, which we wanted, with some decent amenities in both cities. We currently live out of state and will just be visiting on weekends and vacations in the short term (hope to move there full time in the future). We not that familiar with the area though...does anyone live in that area or have experience with it? Just curious what you think about it. 

We hope to stay pretty much to ourselves, as we enjoy our privacy and respect the privacy of others...but, we do like meeting others and want to make some friends over time. Any info you can share would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Tyler2045 (Sep 10, 2013)

Well from my experience of that area you are in God's country, great hunting, and the middle of no where.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

lanewilliam21 said:


> We just purchased a one room cabin and 30 acres between Macon and Kirksville. It looks like the area is pretty rural, which we wanted, with some decent amenities in both cities. We currently live out of state and will just be visiting on weekends and vacations in the short term (hope to move there full time in the future). We not that familiar with the area though...does anyone live in that area or have experience with it? Just curious what you think about it.
> 
> We hope to stay pretty much to ourselves, as we enjoy our privacy and respect the privacy of others...but, we do like meeting others and want to make some friends over time. Any info you can share would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I went to college in Kville. It is the biggest town around, 15k? Yeah it is very rural, very flat. Lot's of Amish and Mennonites around there. Keeping to yourself around there shouldn't be too hard. If you do need a town with all the stores Columbia is about an hour south of there. Surprised more people didn't respond, there seem to be a lot of people from Missouri on here.

Oh yeah and it is cold and windy up there.

welcome from a 5th gen Missourian circa 1816


----------

